# Tuxedo Princess for scrap?



## ddraigmor

Just noted that the Panamanian flag tug 'Pantodynas' (ex Fairplay XIV') is up on Northumbrian Quay North Shields to tow the 'Tuxedo rincess' to Piraeus. News from Riversea)

Is that the end of the old girl then? The knackers yard?

OD


----------



## Gavin Gait

Going to Greece possibly to be kept as is I think OD there is some info here : http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/7525414.stm


----------



## Cutsplice

Cannot envisage her being kept for further service must be a scrapping job. I think Greece has an age limit on ferries etc has been in place for a few years now, not sure of the actual age they adhere to.


----------



## meechingman

Not sure, but I think it may be 35 or 40 years. Either way, Cally P is surely too old for service of any kind other than a floating something or other. Sad to say I think it's time for the gas axe.


----------



## ddraigmor

Ah well, another piece of history goes to razor blades....

Let us know when she leaves, someone? I keep checking on AIS but no movements yet.

Jonty


----------



## jimmys

*Tuxedo Princess*

I was seconded across to a team that were looking at her about 1990 in Glasgow. Fire Brigade, Glasgow Council, Police and MCA. 
They were trying to close her. Legal advice went against us and she did not close. She was not a ship but a floating entertainment centre more like a pontoon or pier.
Clyde port authority were involved as well, she was moored on the Clyde.
I did not realise she was still down south.

regards
jimmys


----------



## RCHARLTON

She's now left and on her way to Greece.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/7527792.stm


----------



## Vernal

Sorry to see the old girl go ,but I guess thats life


----------



## Dave437

A certain degree of sadness at this announcement. I joined her here as 2nd Mate in 1966 and the local populace were very proud of the "Cally". When she was finally removed by BTSM in 1968/69 (?) there was a lot of local opposition. However, with the best will in the world, she was lovely but obsolete. Fixed pitch props, ER telegraphs, steam turbines, an apology for a bow thruster, and a stern door only, (no bow visor). A good ship, but past her time. Bye bye Cally, we'll miss you.


----------



## johnalderman

local news said she was going to be a floating nightclub.


----------



## PhilColebrook

Is the Caledonian Princess still in Hartlepoole? She was the second to last ship built by William Denny. The last was the Aramoana, which my old man sailed on and of which I have fond memories of knocking around as a kid. The ships looked very similar, but the Aramoana was diesel-electric rather than steam turbine. Aramoana ended her days as a pilgrim ship in the Middle East. A tough old girl that could handle everything the Cook Strait could throw at her.


----------



## bert thompson

Understand that the Tuxedo Royale is lying beside the ghost ships at Hartlepool
Bert.


----------



## chadburn

Bert, that is correct as to whether she is going to be scrapped with them is unknown as the dock is not closed off yet, there appears to be other ships coming like the French Aircraft Carrier next Month, they may move the T.R. out before they close the dock as it has been used in the past as a temporary lay-up for other vessels.


----------



## NoMoss

Dave437 said:


> A certain degree of sadness at this announcement. I joined her here as 2nd Mate in 1966 and the local populace were very proud of the "Cally". When she was finally removed by BTSM in 1968/69 (?) there was a lot of local opposition. However, with the best will in the world, she was lovely but obsolete. Fixed pitch props, ER telegraphs, steam turbines, an apology for a bow thruster, and a stern door only, (no bow visor). A good ship, but past her time. Bye bye Cally, we'll miss you.


I sailed on her when I first joined British Rail in 1978. We had a few 'hairy moments' going into St Helier with double rings astern etc. As part of the bridge team I was called to make a report when we damaged a pontoon.
Several years ago the ROA AGM was held in Newcastle and some of us visited the CP or Tuxedo Princess as she was called. The Radio Room was more or less as it had been when the ship was in service. I have a little book called 'Caledonian Princess The Ship That Became Dover's Last Steamer' written by John F Hendy. I bought the book from John Hendy when he travelled on another of the ferries and he signed it for me - very nostalgic now.


----------



## JonHare

Tuxedo Royale was berthed at TERRC, Graythorp. 
A shot from when she was berthed at TERRC
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2975129669/

She was towed out before the French Aircraft Carrier came in. She is now berthed at Able UK's berth next to the Teesside Transporter Bridge in Middlesbrough. 

A shot of her berthed in Middlesbrough.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4012722912/ 

With her owners going into Administration earlier this year/ late last year, there is serious doubt as regards to her future. 

Will she be going on a one way trip back to TERRC for scrapping???


----------

